
Neil Young’s online music archive is here, and it’s fucking incredible - evo_9
https://consequenceofsound.net/2017/12/neil-youngs-online-music-archive-is-here-and-its-fucking-incredible/
======
seorphates
I like how an artist of no insignificant consequence makes his entire catalog
available, and then some, and the only comment on the submitted page is
(succinctly paraphrased) "yeah but the website sucks and they should feel
bad".

The cynic in me reads that like an on target torpedo fired from the inside.

Regardless, nice move from Mr. Neil Young.. Fantastic move.

~~~
vermooten
+1 it's superb. Some of the songs not available here eg Hey Hey My My or
whatever it's called. But still, awesome.

------
okket
> There’s an option to toggle back and forth between the highest-quality tier
> and standard 320kbs, and you can most definitely tell a difference.

No, you can't, in almost all cases. If the difference is as obvious as the
description suggests, someone engineered the 320kbs option to sound very bad.

------
moepstar
After registering, you get an email saying you've now a free trial until June
30th and "once your trial is up, you’ll be able to sign up for a subscription
at a very modest cost."

 _sigh_

------
svet_0
Great music, terrible site. Graphics are a mess and the only useful control,
the player widget, is a pile of misaligned text.

